

Amazing Italian Designed Space Saving Furniture - mgh2
http://trendguardian.blogspot.com/2010/06/amazing-italian-designed-space-saving.html

======
beedub
Check out the captions. I particularly enjoyed, "missiles and lifetime what's
the problem"

